# browser-multimedia-plugins: zum Verrücktwerden

## didi156

Ich will gar nicht daran denken, wie viele Stunden ich jetzt schon rumprobiert habe, eine lauffähige Konfiguration für online-streams zusammenzubasteln.

Habs mit Mozilla und Konqueror in Kombination mit mplayerplug-in, mozplugger und kmplayer (wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, inwiefern die Einbettung der Funktionalität eines plugins entspricht) versucht, mit ziemlich mäßigem Erfolg.

So funktionieren z.B. auf der Seite

http://www.deejay.it/player/player.php?audio=live&video=&formato=realmedia

Audio und Video im Windows Media und im Real-Format, woraus ich schließe, dass der MPlayer grundsätzlich schon mal imstande ist, das Ganze zu dekodieren. Andererseits bin ich nicht in der Lage, Inhalte aus http://www.deutsche-welle.de oder http://www.tagesschau.de wiederzugeben, mit keinem der genannten plugins und keinem der beiden Browser. Hab auch versucht, manuell über die URL (auf Konsole) abzuspielen, ist aber gar nicht leicht, über ram-files und redirected urls und weiß der Teufel was eine brauchbare URL zu finden.

So bin ich bei dw z.B. über 2 asx-files (die scheinbar simple html-files sind) an eine mms://... URL gekommen, die ich in der Konsole wiedergeben konnte; bei tagesschau.de konnte ich zwar auch eine rtsp-URL erforschen, funzt aber nicht:

Playing rtsp://213.200.64.226/tagesschau/realmedia/2004/0408/HF-20040408-1539.g2.rm.

Connecting to server 213.200.64.226[213.200.64.226]:554 ...

librtsp: server responds: 'RTSP/1.0 404 Not Found'

librtsp: buffer overflow in rtsp_get

Ich blick einfach nicht durch, obs am mplayer liegt oder ob die plugins nicht imstande sind, eine brauchbare Quelle herauszufinden.

Wäre sehr dankbar über feedback, ob das bei euch problemlos klappt und wenn ja mit welcher Konfiguration.

Meine ist:

~x86

folgende Pakete heute neu emergt, ergo auf dem neuesten Stand:

live, xmms, mplayer (hab die 0.92 und die 1.0pre probiert), mplayerplug-in (Real enabled), kmplayer, win32codecs.

PS: ist es normal, dass der mplayer auf athlon-xp-systemen "march=athlon4" als CFLAG verwendet??[url][/url]

----------

## boris64

hi, schon mal kaffeine probiert? ist imho verträglicher als das mplayerplugin.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: ist es normal, dass der mplayer auf athlon-xp-systemen "march=athlon4" als CFLAG verwendet??

 

gute frage, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, benutzt mplayer

irgendwie eigene cflags anstatt denen aus der make.conf.

aus dem ebuild

```
einfo "Please note that we do not use C[XX]FLAGS from /etc/make.conf"

einfo "or the environment, as the MPlayer guys then do not give support"

einfo "in case of bug reports!."
```

----------

## didi156

Ja, Kaffeine hab ich bei der Gelegenheit auch probiert, war auch nicht besser und hat mir außerdem gelegentlich eine Weile den gesamten Browser blockiert.

Was ich mich nun hauptsächlich frage ist, ob solche Schwierigkeiten unter Linux normal sind oder ob ich ein spezielles Problem habe.

Funktionieren bei euch die angegebenen Links?

----------

## boris64

 *didi156 wrote:*   

> Ja, Kaffeine hab ich bei der Gelegenheit auch probiert, war auch nicht besser und hat mir außerdem gelegentlich eine Weile den gesamten Browser blockiert.
> 
> Was ich mich nun hauptsächlich frage ist, ob solche Schwierigkeiten unter Linux normal sind oder ob ich ein spezielles Problem habe.
> 
> Funktionieren bei euch die angegebenen Links?

 

ich hab mir die links mal angeschaut, und die ganzen realmedia-streams

(http://www.deejay.it/player/player.php?audio=live&video=&formato=realmedia,

http://www.deutsche-welle.de, http://www.tagesschau.de)

funktionieren bei mir einwandfrei mit dem realplayerplugin, dass durch den

realplayer8 mitinstalliert wurde. 

wenn es dagegen um .avi- oder .mov-dateien geht, benutze ich das 

kaffeine-plugin (welches bei mir nicht den browser blockiert(?!), sondern

es öffnet sich immer einfach ein neues playerfenster). allerdings habe ich das

mplayerplugin auch _nicht_ installiert, vielleicht blockiert sich da ja bei

dir was gegenseitig.

----------

## detlef

Hallo,

ich bekomme das hier auch nixht hin. Weder mit mplayerplug-in noch mit realplayer.

Mit mozilla passiert nix und der konqueror tut so, als ob er abspielt (öffnen) und kackt dann komplett ab... Kaffeine muckt auch.

Probiere das hier schon seit ner Woche auf mehreren Maschinen mit unterschiedlichen Plugins aus, und bekomme es einfach net hin. Irgendwie nervt es langsam!

Und alles nur, weil wir Besuch hatten und ich unbedingt den "kleinen Nils" spielen sollte. Ging natürlich nicht. Und dann kommen so doofe Sprüche wie Linux ist schei*e...

@borisdigital

Gehen die auch bei Dir? http://static.hr-online.de/hf/hr3/comedy/nils.shtml

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## boris64

 *detlef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @borisdigital
> 
> Gehen die auch bei Dir? http://static.hr-online.de/hf/hr3/comedy/nils.shtml
> ...

 

ja, 1a, spielt er mir mit dem realplayer8-plugin ab (unter mozilla 1.6).

jetzt aber mal im ernst, wie grausam sind denn diese telefonate mit dem kleinen nils.

hehe  :Wink: 

----------

## didi156

Hatte den realplayer nicht installiert, da er masked ist und der mplayer ja auch gehen sollte. Hab in nun doch installiert und damit klappt es auch.

Nur frag ich mich nach wie vor, welches Problem aber der mplayer damit hat. 

Wenn ich im Mozilla - Öffnen-Dialog für http://www.tagesschau.de/styles/container/audio/style_audio_real_ram/0,1902,OID3185596_REF1_NAVSPM1,00.ram

den mplayer angebe bekomme ich folgenen Output:

...

LMLM4 Stream Format not found

XMMS: found plugin: libwav.so (Wave Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libmikmod.so (MikMod Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libcdaudio.so (CD Audio Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libtonegen.so (Tone Generator 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libxmms-flac.so (Reference FLAC Player v1.1.0)

XMMS: found plugin: libmp4.so (MP4 & MPEG2/4-AAC audio player - 1.2.x)

XMMS: Closing plugin /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.so

XMMS: Closing plugin /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.so

XMMS: Closing plugin /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libtonegen.so

XMMS: Closing plugin /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libcdaudio.so

XMMS: Closing plugin /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmikmod.so

XMMS: Closing plugin /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libwav.so

Exiting... (End of file)

Ich hatte den mplayer eigentlich immer als ein Teil im Kopf, das jedes nur erdenkliche Format abspielt, aber in letzter Zeit bekomme ich oft diese Fehlermeldung und finde in Google nix gscheides dazu.

Was ist hier relevant, das mit dem LMLM4 Stream Format oder ein Probem mit den XMMS-Plugins?

Wenn ich für den gleichen Stream Windows Media auswähle, startet sich zwar das Kaffeine-Plugin, aber nur um mir mitzuteilen, dass es kein Plugin für den Typ gefunden hat...

PS: Unterscheidet sich ein plugin von der Funktionalität her außer der Einbettung in den Browser auch sonst irgendwie von einer simplen Dateityp - Programm - Zuordnung?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Unterscheidet sich ein plugin von der Funktionalität her außer der Einbettung in den Browser auch sonst irgendwie von einer simplen Dateityp - Programm - Zuordnung?

 

gute frage ;P

aber nur mal so am rande, ich hatte bisher auch immer nur probleme mit dem

mplayerplugin, das hat bei mir nie in auch nur irgendeiner erdenklichen form

funktioniert.

seitdem benutze ich für online .rm-streams immer das "original" realplayer8-plugin,

und das haut auch immer hin. seit wann ist der player eigentlich maskiert und 

warum? als ich den damals installiert habe, war dem noch nicht so.

----------

## didi156

 *Quote:*   

> und das haut auch immer hin. seit wann ist der player eigentlich maskiert und 
> 
> warum? als ich den damals installiert habe, war dem noch nicht so.
> 
> 

 

Sicherheitslücken

----------

## fuchur

hi

Ich benutze seit längerem gxine (pluggin für mozilla installiert sich mit)

und habe damit überhaupt keine probleme. Es unterstützt auch fast

alle üblichen formate und für die, die nicht unterstütz werden habe ich

zusätzlich netscape-plugger installiert das mit editierter 

"/etc/pluggerrc-5.0"  bei mir wirklich ohne probleme funktioniert.

mfg

----------

## werwurm

Moin!

eine allgemeine Lösung kann ich leider auch nicht präsentieren, aber zumindest für die Tagesschau-streams mach ich das folgendermassen:

stream auswählen, real-media anwählen, danach auf "player direkt starten" klicken und das konqueror fragefenster mit "öffnen" beantworten. danach im nächsten fenster "öffnen mit" anklicken und manuell die ausführbare datei des realplayers suchen. 

umständlich, geht aber   :Confused: 

Funktioniert bei mir mit installiertem real one player und kde 3.2.1. 

Gruss

Denis

----------

## Sashman

Ich habs mit Mozilla und gxine probiert und es klappt relativ gut. Besonders bei WMV bzw WMA  :Wink: 

----------

## b0fh

Kann man gxine auch so konfigurieren das es realplayer files wiedergibt? Im moment öffnet sich bei mir halt der realplayer-plugin...

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann man gxine auch so konfigurieren das es realplayer files wiedergibt?
> 
> 

 

Du soltes "media-plugins/realvideo-codecs" installiert haben beachte aber die 

Kommentare in "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask"

In "~/.gxine/config" solte bei der option "codec.real_codecs_path" so ausschauen:

```

# Pfad zum Real-Player-Codecm falls installiert

# string, default: unknown

codec.real_codecs_path:/opt/RealPlayer8/Codecs

```

Solte das im Mozilla immer noch nicht funktionieren kanst du mal versuchen das 

plugin mit

1. Browser (Mozilla epiphany galeon ...) schliessen

2. rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/gxineplugin.so

3. rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/rpnp.so

4. touch -m /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so

5. rm /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/gxineplugin.so

6. ln -s /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/gxineplugin.so

7. mv /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins /tmp/

8. Mozilla starten -> Help -> About Plug-ins

9. Mozilla schliessen

10. mv /tmp/plugins /usr/lib/nsbrowser/

nach "oben" zu verschieben oder das realplugin in "~/.mozilla/plugins/" und 

"/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/" zu löschen.

mfg

----------

## b0fh

media-plugins/realvideo-codecs habe ich installiert, aber gxine beschwert sich beim Wiedergeben des Tagesschau-Streams über ein fehlendes cook.so.6.0...

edit: man muß wohl doch den realplayer installiert haben; habe einfach den Plugin rpnp.so aus dem Plugins-Verzeichnis gelöscht. Jetzt wird gxine auch für realvideo Streams benutzt.

Funktioniert bei jemandem der Fullscreen-Modus? Bei mir schliesst sich gxine dann leider nach wenigen Sekunden.

----------

## fuchur

hi 

Die Datei cook.so.6.0 gehört zum realplayer aber den hast du ja

installiert. Hast du vielleicht vergesse beim letzten update von

xine-lib die datei .xine in deinem Homeverzeichniss zu löschen?

Lösch doch einfach mal .xine und .gxine in deine Homverzeichniss.

Wenn es immer noch nicht klappt probiere doch mal 

xine-lib version 1_rc3-r3 und gxine neu zu mergern.

mfg

----------

## misterxx

Hallo,

habe media-video/realplayer in /etc/portage/package.unmask demaskiert, nach Aufruf von emerge realplayer kommt bei mir die Meldung:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) media-video/realplayer-8-r7 to /

!!! rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2.bin not found in /usr/portage/distfiles.

!!! media-video/realplayer-8-r7 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

x86

 * Please go to http://forms.real.com/real/player/unix/unix.html

 * and download the appropriate realplayer binary installer

 * for OS type : Linux 2.x (libc6 i386)

 *

 * Download rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2.bin and place it in :

 * /usr/portage/distfiles

 *

x86

 * Please note, do NOT download the rpm, just the .bin file

acer@root # emerge realpayer

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "realpayer".

```

Aber wo finde ich diese rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2.bin ???

Die Seite http://forms.real.com/real/player/unix/unix.html leitet auf http://www.real.com/linux/ um und dort kriegt man RealPlayer10GOLD.bin zum Download.

Soll ich RealPlayer10GOLD installieren ? Werden dann alle nötigen codecs wie im Paket realvideo-codecs mitinstalliert ? Und wie kann ich dann dieses RealPlayer10GOLD deinstallieren, fall ich den nicht mehr brauche ?

----------

## frary

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wo finde ich diese rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2.bin ???
> 
> Die Seite http://forms.real.com/real/player/unix/unix.html leitet auf http://www.real.com/linux/ um und dort kriegt man RealPlayer10GOLD.bin zum Download.
> ...

 

Das Problem hatte ich auch, die Seite war letzte Woche noch zu erreichen, jetzt ist sie es nicht mehr!

Gib die Datei doch mal bei filesearching.com an...

Falls das hier im Forum nicht gern gesehen wird, tut es mir leid, aber selbst google hat die Datei nicht finden können.

Auf irgendeinem FTP-Server lag sie wohl noch rum...

Gruß

T

----------

